
Apollo 11 source code released on GitHub - heurs
http://qz.com/726338/the-code-that-took-america-to-the-moon-was-just-published-to-github-and-its-like-a-1960s-time-capsule/
======
garaetjjte
That code is on GitHub for at least 7 years:
[https://github.com/avtobiff/virtualagc/tree/master/Luminary0...](https://github.com/avtobiff/virtualagc/tree/master/Luminary099)
(and even longer on Virtual AGC website:
[http://www.ibiblio.org/apollo/](http://www.ibiblio.org/apollo/))

------
detaro
dupe, prev. discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12048945](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12048945)

